# Skill assessment before New SOL



## groovyboy81 (Jan 30, 2010)

Hello All, 

I am now confuse to read the new changes. I was planning for skill assessment but now i dont know whether to go for it or to wait until new SOL is relased in april 2010. 

Will new SOL will effect the statesponsorship occupation list ?.

What will happen if i have a skill assessment done now and it is removed in new SOL.


----------



## khan2010 (Feb 7, 2010)

Hi All,

Same problem like groovyboy81: 

I am also planning for skill assessment from Engineers Australia. But after assessing would I be able to apply for CSL before mid-2010? I am totally confused.

Experts please suggest.


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

deleted by self...


----------



## sunilphilip14 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am also in the same situation.. Since the SOL is gonna be changed by end of April 2010, I'd better wait.. Anyways assessment will take usually 3 months time(so if we apply now, it will be may 2nd week to get the results) and if in case the skill is removed from SOL, it will be a waste..

i was planning to give for assessment next week.. but plan changed.. now waiting to get the new SOL..


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

You are under which SOL?

If you are in IT SOL, then it will take 12weeks for the assessment to be completed. If you apply now, then you will get by May, and will be able to apply for PR under the old SOL.

According to today's update now SOL will be released by April 2010, and will be effective from June 2010.

HTH



groovyboy81 said:


> Hello All,
> 
> I am now confuse to read the new changes. I was planning for skill assessment but now i dont know whether to go for it or to wait until new SOL is relased in april 2010.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

My question is will old IT SOL be considered for PR application post 1st June/July 2010???????
If not then the skill assessment fees are waste......... 


avinash said:


> You are under which SOL?
> 
> If you are in IT SOL, then it will take 12weeks for the assessment to be completed. If you apply now, then you will get by May, and will be able to apply for PR under the old SOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> My question is will old IT SOL be considered for PR application post 1st June/July 2010???????
> If not then the skill assessment fees are waste.........


Post June, old SOL will not be considered. But if IT is still part of new SOL, then there would be no problem.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

In such cases, will the ASCO code change ???
For Example: If I get Asco 2231-79 (Oracle specialist) from ACS,
and
as per new SOL ASCO 2231-79 (nec) is not Computing professional or the name has been changed then what???



avinash said:


> Post June, old SOL will not be considered. But if IT is still part of new SOL, then there would be no problem.


----------



## groovyboy81 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think best is to wait until new SOL is published in april that will clear every thing.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

groovyboy81 said:


> I think best is to wait until new SOL is published in april that will clear every thing.


New MODL list is here 

http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Avinash,
Do u mean that this is the updated list of MODL post 8th Feb 2010??? 
Why they havent displayed this list on DIAC site (Immi.gov.au) ????
All occupations are same as with the old MODL any change?????
Kindly revert back, as it may benefit all of us.



avinash said:


> New MODL list is here
> 
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf


----------



## matjones (Jan 30, 2009)

avinash said:


> New MODL list is here
> 
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf


The MODL no longer exists. The document you post is the official revocation of the MODL. It also contains an addition of specific occupations which will still be classified as MODL providing you are a 485 graduate visa holder or applicants before Dec 2012.

For the purpose of new GSM (175&175) visa applicants, the MODL is dead.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

avinash said:


> New MODL list is here
> 
> http://www.comlaw.gov.au/ComLaw/Legislation/LegislativeInstrument1.nsf/0/2969DEDDE8CBCCD8CA2576C10021A0FE/$file/10001103MODLLI8Feb.pdf


Hi

I am confused with the new MODL ? Isn't it now removed from 8-Feb-2010.
How comes a new MODL ?

thx


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

halpita9 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am confused with the new MODL ? Isn't it now removed from 8-Feb-2010.
> How comes a new MODL ?
> ...


Imm has dropped the MODL based point, not the MODL. The new MODL will be used for upcoming SOL. Also it is clear from new MODL that there will be no changes in the CODE.


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Avinash,
Is ACS still giving MODL for computing professionals??????
I do not require MODL points, m only concerned wheter Computing Professionals are in CSL or not??????
Also will DIAC give the priority processing (now priority 4 for non sponsored but CSL applicants) for applications after 8th Feb 2010???????? 

Pls suggest.



avinash said:


> Imm has dropped the MODL based point, not the MODL. The new MODL will be used for upcoming SOL. Also it is clear from new MODL that there will be no changes in the CODE.


----------



## avinash (Feb 2, 2010)

Gaurav said:


> Avinash,
> Is ACS still giving MODL for computing professionals??????
> I do not require MODL points, m only concerned wheter Computing Professionals are in CSL or not??????
> Also will DIAC give the priority processing (now priority 4 for non sponsored but CSL applicants) for applications after 8th Feb 2010????????
> ...



Gaurav,

I am not a subject expert, but based on my understanding ACS will be giving the MODL for computer professionals based on the new MODL, this is coz CSL for IT points to MODL as such. Once the new SOL published by end of April, then it will be different story altogether. To get the priority you need to score 7 or more in EACH of IELTS components.


----------



## halpita9 (Dec 14, 2009)

Gaurav said:


> Avinash,
> Is ACS still giving MODL for computing professionals??????
> I do not require MODL points, m only concerned wheter Computing Professionals are in CSL or not??????
> Also will DIAC give the priority processing (now priority 4 for non sponsored but CSL applicants) for applications after 8th Feb 2010????????
> ...


The ACS site now has update on the DIAC changes..

ACS (Australian Computer Society) - Membership, Professionalism and Leadership for ICT Professionals and the ICT Community

I think they will consider granting the MODL status to applicants applied before 8-Feb based on the old MODL list. 

But, what will happen if somone apply skill assetment now? To be in CSL they need to claim MODL status. I guess they will now considering the new MODL list from 8-Feb. 

The confusing part is ACS says, "From 8 February 2010 all MODL occupations are removed from the MODL" So what's about the new MODL list ?

""""""""""""""""
Pre-application Skills Assessment (PASA)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Recent MODL Changes
From 8 February 2010 all MODL occupations are removed from the MODL. Therefore, all applicants who lodge an application on or after this date will not be eligible for the award of MODL points unless the applicant:

•holds a subclass 485 (Skilled-Graduate) visa or has applied for a subclass 485 (Skilled Graduate) visa and is yet to apply for a permanent or provisional General Skilled Migration (GSM) visa
or 
•on 8 February 2010 had a pending application for a GSM visa. 
Note: Applicants must lodge their GSM applications by 31 December 2012.

See: What's New? Recent Changes in General Skilled Migration
""""""""""""""""""'''''


----------



## Gaurav (Oct 29, 2009)

Avinash,
It is not mandatory to score IELTS 7 in all four sections. For priority processing they have mentioned for sponsorship from state/employer.

I have overall 7 but reading is 6.5.



avinash said:


> Gaurav,
> 
> I am not a subject expert, but based on my understanding ACS will be giving the MODL for computer professionals based on the new MODL, this is coz CSL for IT points to MODL as such. Once the new SOL published by end of April, then it will be different story altogether. To get the priority you need to score 7 or more in EACH of IELTS components.


----------

